# B&S carburetor



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a B&S Intek, 12.5 horsepower engine, model 219907-0131-E1. According to the date code, it should have a Welbro carb. It has a Nikki. Is there a difference in these carbs, they look identical. The Welbro is cheaper...
Thanks...Rick


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

From what I can muster by looking at the IPL, the date code split is most likely due to an emissions compliance upgrade. The intake elbow and the "manifold" elbow are the same, I DIDN'T look at the linkage which may vary.

THERE IS a fuel pump change at the same serial break, SO...if the fuel pump you have is higher pressure than the other, you may have some flooding / rich running problems. I doubt you'd have the opposite, I.E. insufficient fuel delivery.

Capisce?


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

paulr44 said:


> From what I can muster by looking at the IPL, the date code split is most likely due to an emissions compliance upgrade. The intake elbow and the "manifold" elbow are the same, I DIDN'T look at the linkage which may vary.
> 
> THERE IS a fuel pump change at the same serial break, SO...if the fuel pump you have is higher pressure than the other, you may have some flooding / rich running problems. I doubt you'd have the opposite, I.E. insufficient fuel delivery.
> 
> Capisce?


Thanks...I didn't think about the fuel pump. I've had problems with gas in my oil. I don't see a fuel pump?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Carburetor may have been replaced at some time. Last time I needed to replace a Walbro carburetor, number was superseded to the Nikki unit. They interchange with no linkage changes. Nikki units can flood fuel as a result of a bad seal between the valve body and carburetor body. Little O-Ring that seals between the plastic valve body and carburetor.


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

30yearTech said:


> Carburetor may have been replaced at some time. Last time I needed to replace a Walbro carburetor, number was superseded to the Nikki unit. They interchange with no linkage changes. Nikki units can flood fuel as a result of a bad seal between the valve body and carburetor body. Little O-Ring that seals between the plastic valve body and carburetor.


Thanks!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> Carburetor may have been replaced at some time. Last time I needed to replace a Walbro carburetor, number was superseded to the Nikki unit. They interchange with no linkage changes. Nikki units can flood fuel as a result of a bad seal between the valve body and carburetor body. Little O-Ring that seals between the plastic valve body and carburetor.


Thanks for hepin' out K.

Fuel pump, if equipped...follow fuel line from carburetor will go either straight to tank or to pump

I wonder, Tater1211...you related to Tater Sally?


----------

